# Point me in the right direciton. (fundamentals)



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

http://archerylessonsonline.com/home.php?varset=s:508-pm

I dont agree with everything Adam teaches (just some little things) but he is great nevertheless. 

Sure its a pay site.........but you get what you pay for.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Check posts in this forum by AT member da white shoe for a good write-up on fundamentals. 

Also, a video by Dave Cousins & Liam Grimwood - "Shooting Form" is very good

Book - "Idiot Proof Archery" has a lot of good information. Unfortunately it also has a lot of BS.

Check my posts on blank bale and bridge.

Allen


----------

